# Ventura Dog Show



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

It's that time of the year! The Ventura Dog Show is set for 1/18 - 1/20/13. It is at Seaside Park in the city of Ventura. I think that Sat. 1/19 is probably the best day to meet. I'm hoping Stacy jumps in here soon to provide ring times. This is a really fun show with good vendors. Hope as many So.Cal. people as possible can join us. I also know of a really dog friendly cafe close to the venue that has fantastic food.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Count me in. Really looking forward to meeting you all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

YaaaaY! I'll be able to make it on 1/19 (saturday)  Obi and I are excited to see you all again  

I am leaving the husband at home. LOL! (I gave him the option to come and he'd rather be home)


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Same for my husband. I think he might quite enjoy a Saturday to himself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

eiksaa said:


> Count me in. Really looking forward to meeting you all.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


 Where are you coming from? Let me know if you need directions!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

From West LA. If it's this I'm all set with directions, thank you!









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Fantastic! The show has not even closed yet so ring times wont' be available for a while. We love this show!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh and don't forget about the huge Indio show Jan 3,4, 5th and 6th!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm going to have to see how far Indio is!

And count me in for the Ventura Dog Show. Thank heavens I'm now well enough (most days) to be able to drive some.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Judging program is out!

Maltese are showing at 10:05 am on saturday in ring 1. And they put Junior showmanship at the ungodly hour of 8am - ugh! Hate early ring times like that!!! luckily we are within walking distance so it won't be too bad! 

But that will free up the afternoon to go back to the hotel and let the dogs play!

Jack Bradshaw - Dog Show Superintendents


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

What's Junior showmanship? Kids showing dogs? Or adults showing puppies? Is that not breed specific?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Awesome! I'll have to set the alarm!

Aastha, junior showmanship is the younger folks showing the dogs.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

eiksaa said:


> What's Junior showmanship? Kids showing dogs? Or adults showing puppies? Is that not breed specific?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Junior showmanship is kids showing dogs. My 14 year daughter Marina shows in junior showmanship and has shown our first maltese that we bought as a pet, Lucy, in jrs for the past 5 years. 

The kids can show any breed in jrs, which makes it interesting! Marina is one of the few who show a maltese in the country and they do pretty well.

In the breed ring, we will be showing our puppy Cookie since I finished Elena last weekend (thank GAWD :thumbsup: )


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Junior showmanship is kids showing dogs. My 14 year daughter Marina shows in junior showmanship and has shown our first maltese that we bought as a pet, Lucy, in jrs for the past 5 years.
> 
> The kids can show any breed in jrs, which makes it interesting! Marina is one of the few who show a maltese in the country and they do pretty well.
> 
> In the breed ring, we will be showing our puppy Cookie since I finished Elena last weekend (thank GAWD :thumbsup: )


That sounds like a lot of fun. I wish Marina good luck. But sounds like she won't need luck to win. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I know you hate that early ring time, but it's actually perfect if we want to go eat at Cafe Nouveau! It has reopened since the kitchen fire. It's the best, dog friendly place in town!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Guys -- I might fly over for the day just to see everyone. Would that be OK? But if I come, someone will have to lend me a fluff to play with -- like we probably won't have enough. LOL


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Guys -- I might fly over for the day just to see everyone. Would that be OK? But if I come, someone will have to lend me a fluff to play with -- like we probably won't have enough. LOL


That's great! You can have Gustave anytime you want. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I'll be bringing my two, Lynn, so you're welcome to either of mine!


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Make sure to take lots of pictures of you guys together & to post them! I wanna see the SM moms together!!  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Guys -- I might fly over for the day just to see everyone. Would that be OK? But if I come, someone will have to lend me a fluff to play with -- like we probably won't have enough. LOL


I'll have enough pups to go around  I MIGHT bring Emma and her babies, still debating that one and just keep them at the hotel. They will be 3 weeks old. Otherwise I'll have Elena (most likely in a puppy cut since she is a new champion), Lucy, Cookie and maybe Andrew or Emma.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

bellaratamaltese said:


> I'll have enough pups to go around  I MIGHT bring Emma and her babies, still debating that one and just keep them at the hotel. They will be 3 weeks old. Otherwise I'll have Elena (most likely in a puppy cut since she is a new champion), Lucy, Cookie and maybe Andrew or Emma.


 I am dying to see puppies!! But all these dogs will be more than enough to go around Lynn!! Looking forward to seeing everyone soon!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sounds like your all going to have a great time. I wish I could meet all you West Coast Ladies. I finally got to meet Stacey and Marina in Orlando last month.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Kandis -- you got to meet me and Jackie (socalyte) at Hilton Head. Hopefully the rest will be going to Nationals this year. I hope, I HOPE!!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Kandis -- you got to meet me and Jackie (socalyte) at Hilton Head. Hopefully the rest will be going to Nationals this year. I hope, I HOPE!!!


OMG Lynn your right......heeee. sorry I guess I had my mind on those Cali girls.....how does that song go.......:HistericalSmiley:.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I know that Stacy and Marina will be there at 8am for Juniors. What time is everyone else arriving? Should I just find you guys ringside? . So excited to see you all and your fluffs :wub:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I think we'll be there around 10-10.30. Leaving at 8.30 and it depends on traffic. Look for the Indian girl with an over enthusiastic(possibly whining) doggie. That's us!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I am aiming to arrive around 0900. Gives me plenty of time to park etc. Not sure what ring the Maltese will be in. Maybe Stacy can weigh in here. I usually call her when I get there and she tells me the ring number. Looking forward to seeing everyone. And the great news is that the cold spell seems to be over. Beautiful weahter is predicted for the weekend. I'd still bring a sweater though, as the park is right on the ocean!


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

I'll try to make it


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Maltese show in ring 1 at 10:05. Eiksaa you should try to be there by 10 - it's fun to watch the maltese show! 

I need to get Marina and her friend back to the fairground by 12:30 so they can help with yorkies so maybe we can head for breakfast right after?


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

YES! I thought maltese were at 10:30. I will definitely be there earlier in that case. Don't want to miss it. Good thing someone asked again here.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Obi and I will be there around 9 too . I am also glad the weather is warming up but I'll be bundled up just in case!


----------

